# CPT Code for midline catheter placement?



## lillusdw (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,


My question is on coding for the midline catheter placement (peripheral venous acess)

The only code I find is 36569- Inseration of peripherally inserted central venous catheter (PICC); all references state use this code for a midline as well. Would it be correct to append modifier 52 because you are not advancing the line to the subclavin vein occlusion?

Thanks
L.Hayes CPC


----------



## romanogw2 (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone know the answer to this question?


----------



## rad2codr (Apr 24, 2015)

*MIDLINE catheter*

I'm curious also as to what to code.....


----------

